# DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon LRS



## heiko99 (8. September 2011)

Servus, 

ich verkaufe meinen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 LRS. War an meinem neuen  Bike dran, hat mir aber optisch nicht so gefallen. Technisch ist der  LRS super! Details bei DT Swiss auf der Homepage.  
Die Laufräder sind 3 Monate jung und in Gebrauch gewesen. 
Es handelt sich um Vorder- und Hinterrad. Vorne ist es die Ausführung mit 15mm Steckachse. Hinten hat es die X-12 Achse. 

Die Ventile zum Umrüsten auf Tubeless sind dabei, ich lege auch noch  Milch für ca. 3-4 Füllungen bei. Ich bin tubeless gefahren, dabei sind  keine Probleme aufgetreten! War sofort alles dicht. 

Leider war die Kassette nicht festmontiert und somit hat der  Freilauf ein paar Macken an der Oberfläche. Diese sind aber nicht weiter  schlimm, Kassette lässt sich ohne Probleme de/montieren. 

Bei Fragen (weiter Fotos etc.) bitte melden

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=37310473


----------



## heiko99 (14. September 2011)

keiner Interesse? Schickt ruhig (seriöse!) Preisvorschläge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonHerby (19. Oktober 2011)

bin auf der suche nach einem Vorderrad TRICON XM 1550 Q15, gibt es eine Preisvorstellung ?


----------



## heiko99 (19. Oktober 2011)

sind verkauft!


----------



## CarbonHerby (19. Oktober 2011)

schade, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin weiterhin auf der suche nach DT-Swiss TRICON XM 1550 Q15 Vorderrad, da meine Nabe 240er ohne (S) nicht von 9mm auf Q15 umgebaut werden kann.


----------

